

Yes this is a [pic] but it is also a Picture of the Year:  Soyuz TMA-11 on a train - rms
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_986.html

======
rms
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soyuz_TMA-11>

I think it will be a while before any greater spacecraft is engineered.

